# Undergraduate Research and the fears I have of it.



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, I am a sophomore biology major. I recently transferred schools, and at this school I had to take the first semester of freshmen biology (whereas at my previous school I was exempt through AP score but here they want me to take it regardless). I state that because I feel like I am "behind" as a sophomore in the major. As any science major knows, undergrad research is extremely important to landing a job in the field later on, or for getting into grad school. As someone with social anxiety, I must say that the thought of going up to professors and asking to be in their lab or whatever actually creates helpless, stressful, debilitating, suicidal thoughts. Time pushes on, and the frame at which I should start getting involved is greatly narrowing. In my lab on Tuesday, my instructor told me how important it is to get involved in a lab. I asked him how much is expected of you and all that upon working in a lab, and he told me they pretty much teach you as if you're clueless on their topic and how to even do any research on it(which you most likely will be). 

My fears are so immense, and it is 90% associated with social anxiety. It seems like a career path in science is just constant interaction with colleagues, which is fine obviously, but it really bugs me. One way that I have been combating social anxiety is by beating my fears to a pulp. It has worked in many areas of life, but as new challenges (bigger challenges) arise, I am finding it very difficult. I fear that I will be extremely incompetent in the lab, so nervous that I will not even know how to operate the microscope. What will the professor want me to know prior to coming into their lab? How do I go about getting into a lab? Do I work as a sort of intern with the professor, or conduct my own research?

Thinking about all of this makes me want to cry, honestly. It is just so stressful. So, has anyone here on SAS been in a similar boat? I'd love to hear your stories, and even engage in PM's so that you can lead me in the right direction. Thanks so much.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I used to be a bio major but switched to psych/cognitive science. Getting lab experience was one of the main reasons I switched my major. I found people in the bio department at my school were very unhelpful in trying to help me get the research experience I wanted. I can tell you the things that worked for me after I switched majors though. I worked in a psych lab (3 semesters) and an education lab (2 semesters).

On initiating contact:
First, I would say identify the key area of research you want to focus on. That way you can identify the key people at your school whose labs you want to work in. Read the papers they publish before going to meet them. People generally love when you are familiar with their work. Flattery will get you everywhere 

You probably won't be working directly with a professor. Odds are you probably will be working with one of the grad students in the lab. You can contact them for information. They are generally listed on their lab web page w/ an email address. Grad students are generally helpful and will tell you honestly which professors are good for undergrads to work for.

For opportunities, check bulletin boards at your school every day. There was this big bulletin board in front of the psych office where everyone posts lab info and I checked that every day for new postings. There were also a lot of opportunities from the email listserv. Make sure you are signed up for those related to what you want to pursue. For me, I was signed up for psych, cogsci, and biology. Those seemed to maximize the amount of opportunities I was seeing.

On being in lab:
You generally work on ongoing projects in the lab, instead of independent research projects, when you start initially. Independent research projects come after you have some lab experience and have a topic in mind. People in the lab help you develop those ideas into a feasible project. At my school all independent research projects have a set approval process you have to work through so you have to check on that.

I wouldn't worry too much about being "incompetent." All lab procedures are written out so you will have a chance to read over everything before you actually have to do it. I used to rewrite all the lab procedures my grad student gave me to work more efficiently in lab (adjusting the steps, putting things in simpler terms so I knew exactly what was going on). There is also a wealth of info on google if you need more info on basic techniques to brush up.

I hope this was helpful. Best of luck!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I worked as a research assistant in a psych lab. I got lucky because they really needed RAs. I was talking to the prof after class and she offered me the job.

What the research is like will depend on the subject and size of the project. The experiment I worked on was small so I worked directly under the prof alongside a few other RAs. In bigger projects, sometimes you won't even see the prof at all, just a grad student. I don't think interaction with labmates will be so bad, you'll be working most of the time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've worked in an MBB lab for the last 4 semesters, and am in the last year of my bio major.I didn't go looking for this job, I just kindof stumbled into it, but 95% of the time I have little to no SA there. I think it's a great job for an SA person.

There is not a lot of interaction with others in my lab. When I started there there were 7 of us, and we just kindof said hello in the morning and then did our own thing all day. You could wear headphones and block out conversation and it was fine. I am currently the only one left, so I am blissfully by myself all day working on my own stuff.

They teach you everything themselves, even if you've already done the technique in class or whatnot. Each lab has a specific way of doing something and they want it done that way. I had taken one MBB class when I started in the lab, so I knew absolutely nothing. The learning curve can at times be stressful, but as mentioned above there are procedures you can review beforehand which helps alot.

Being incompetent in the lab is something SA wise I still struggle with. Whenever I have to do something for the first time, even now, I totally suck at it and it is awful. Usually in labs there is someone there to help you the first time, and just take a lot A LOT of notes on exactly how you do everything. I don't think the worries about incompetentness will ever fade with me personally, but they might for you when you get some practice under your belt. The bad days tend to get farther inbetween, at least, as you work more.

Lostinlife gave great advice about initiating contact. Research which lab does what beforehand, and go to profs who study something you are interested in. Perhaps ask first if you could volunteer for a semester? That might be easier than asking a prof for a paid position. I know lots of people that have just knocked on my profs door and asked if he wanted volunteers. Usually volunteer positions turn into paid ones if you are hard working.

If it helps, you usually don't get a lot of responsibility straight off. They really do start you with easy things, especially if you are in your second yearish. Personally, I never worked with a grad student, only my prof, but other labs are the other way around. You basically would kindof be an intern (I like the term undergrad peon, myself) and do things the grad student doesn't really have time to do, or doesn't take a lot of analysis, like running gels or pipetting eight thousand tubes or something. Stuff that's like...either complete or not complete, there is no inbetween where you might have to adjust procedure or troubleshoot. The grad students want to do that themselves.

I have found working in a lab a fabulous part of my education. It's hard, it's mentally exhausting, but I have learned more in the lab then almost all my classes. If you show initiative and make in plain you really think bio is awesome and you want to learn, I think profs will be receptive.

Good luck!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> (I like the term undergrad peon, myself)


Well if grad students are academic slave labor, undergrads must be the untouchables.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Great posts everyone! I got my position by asking a friend if she knew anyone who worked in a medical school lab where they had positions open and luckily she did know a girl. You can ask your friends who are doing research if there are volunteer positions open or, if you are taking a class with a bio prof, just ask the prof if they will take you on. And don't worry about being incompetent, I spent my whole first semester learning(failing) and am only getting comfortable now. If it is your first time in a lab the PI will probably be very understanding and hopefully the other people in the lab will be friendly and helpful(I've only met one ******* and he's not in my lab).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I did independent research working with faculty my junior year. It was stressful as hell but I managed it.

Right now I'm an RA doing research for a database. The good thing is I rarely have to do face-to-face time with my supervisors and submit all my results via email.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

When I did college the first time around I asked at my major's undergrad office (VERY nervously!) if they knew of any summer job positions, and they set me up with a professor, who seemed almost as riddled with anxiety as I was. I honestly don't know how he handled his job - he was constantly flustered, and blushing, and fumbling his words. I really felt bad for him. I wound up working in this little office partitioned into 3 spaces, programming for his research project, and printing things out, and going to the printer room to pick them up, and having to go over things with him a lot. It was nervewracking. 

Nowadays, they offer these presentations on how to find research positions. I'd been meaning to go the last couple of years, but kept putting it off due to anxiety. But I finally signed up and went to one on Monday, because I've been doing better lately. It was really helpful. I just wish I had felt more up to doing this stuff a couple of years ago.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Man, thanks for all your responses guys! The thought of it still makes me sick, and hovers over me like a black plague. It is truly unfortunate, and sad that such a thing gets me as low as this. 

I have been thinking about it, and I am going to try and volunteer somewhere such as at a zoo or aquarium, or get a job at a local fish store to at least get my foot in the door. Quite honestly, after college, I don't think I want to be a research scientist. My quest for my biology degree is simple: I have a vast interest in marine life, amphibians, and life in general. I can see myself maintaining a fish store, or something of that sort. Working in academia doesn't quite interest me, for many reasons. My interest in keeping aquariums/dart frogs has lead me to my interest in a biology degree. Other than that, I am clueless. Nothing else interests me, but learning about biology. Strangely, at times I feel I am going to college for nothing more than to be taught by distinguished professors at something I yearn for knowledge in. The thought of working post grad and all this pressure to "get involved" is brought on by the pressures of what college, at least these days, stands for. You go for job training, and personal fulfillment is secondary. "You learn this because it'll suit you well at your job." Sure I want a job in the field, but I see myself as being more of a middle-class average worker. I don't see myself working in a lab til 3AM trying to find the microbe that is causing a certain disease. I guess that is the reason why this gets me down so much, is because so many kids around me at my school are majoring in a science to become a doctor, to work for well known universities on some hardcore research team. Me, I just feel...stupid? I feel that I have odd goals, something more suited to a community college. I guess I just feel lost...I love going to biology class, I love hearing a professor spew out information that I read in the textbook prior to the class...I love the way it draws me in like a blackhole. As for the direction in where I want this knowledge to take me, I am utterly clueless, and that is where I get crushed in the blackhole after being sucked in.

**** my life. :|


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel you. I went through the same thing as an undergrad. I love biology but I didn't love academia (still don't). I was also one of the few rare non-premed students in the upper level bio classes. You can still make it! Just understand that it might just take longer to find your career focus. Most people just stick to the typical med school track and that tends to overshadow everything else when people talk about science careers. Chalk it up to a lack of imagination, not something "wrong" with how you feel. Don't let other people define what you should be.

Volunteering at a zoo or aquarium sounds great. Also, if you are interested in frogs, look for labs that work with them. When I was an undergrad, they used to advertise all the time for students to come in and care for them and they were paid positions.


----------

